# Do USMB members know that China is a Communist Country?



## rdean

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ch.html

According to CIA World Factbook, China's government *is still* considered a *Communist State*. However the source does note some economic changes since the 1970s (see below). A country's economic policy is only one part of it's government, so* just because economic policies are changing doesn't necessarily mean the system of government has changed.*







red with a large yellow five-pointed star and four smaller yellow five-pointed stars (arranged in a vertical arc toward the middle of the flag) in the upper hoist-side corner; the color red represents revolution, while the stars symbolize the four social classes - the working class, the peasantry, the urban petty bourgeoisie, and the national bourgeoisie (capitalists) - united under the Communist Party of China






Legal system:    
based on civil law system; derived from Soviet and continental civil code legal principles; legislature retains power to interpret statutes; constitution ambiguous on judicial review of legislation; has not accepted compulsory ICJ jurisdiction  

Labor force:    
813.5 million 

Population below poverty line:    
2.8%
note: 21.5 million rural population live below the official "absolute poverty" line (approximately $90 per year); and an additional 35.5 million rural population above that but below the official "low income" line (approximately $125 per year) (2007) 

Unemployment rate:    
4.3% (September 2009 est.) 

-------------------------------------------------------

2.4 million jobs lost due to China from 2001-2008

The 2.4 million jobs lost/workers displaced nationwide since 2001 are distributed among all 50 states, the District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico, with the biggest losers, in numeric terms: California (370,000 jobs), Texas (193,700), New York (140,500), Illinois (105,500), Florida (101,600), Pennsylvania (95,700), North Carolina (95,100), Ohio (91,800), Georgia (78,100), and Massachusetts (72,800).

What is astounding in this report are the areas with the number one job losses from trade with China, the heart of those jobs of tomorrow we heard touted by politicians, is Silicon valley. Get that? It's not just India stealing the U.S. tech sector, it's China.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

The computers, electronic equipment, and parts industries experienced the largest growth in trade deficits with China, leading with 627,700 (26%) of all jobs displaced between 2001 and 2008. As a result, the hardest hit Congressional districts were located in California and Texas, where remaining jobs in those industries are concentrated, and in North Carolina, which was hard hit by job displacement in a variety of manufacturing industries.

Unfair China Trade Costs Local Jobs

Other policies by the Chinese government also encourage exports. *China extensively suppresses labor rights, which lowers production costs within China. An AFL-CIO study estimated that repression of labor rights by the Chinese government has lowered manufacturing wages of Chinese workers by 47% to 86% (AFL-CIO 2006, 138). China has also been shown to provide massive direct subsidization of export production in many key industries (see, e.g., Haley 2008, 2009). Finally, it maintains strict, non-tariff barriers to imports. As a result, Chinas exports to the United States of $337.5 billion in 2008 were more than five times greater than U.S. exports to China, which totaled only $67.2 billion (Table 1). Chinas trade surplus was responsible for 68.5% of the U.S. total non-oil trade deficit in 2008, making the China trade relationship this countrys most imbalanced by far.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Do the Right wing USMB members really defend this trade relation with China???????

Minimum wage in China is 88 to 142 dollars PER MONTH depending on the province.  How do we fight that?  Take a wage cut???????


----------



## JBeukema

The CIA? Yes, I'm totally going to trust the CIA to tell us the truth 

China had a Communist form of government for  maybe a year.


----------



## JBeukema

You realize that a 'communist state' is an oxymoron, right?


----------



## JBeukema

Marxists Internet Archive


----------



## rdean

JBeukema said:


> The CIA? Yes, I'm totally going to trust the CIA to tell us the truth
> 
> China had a Communist form of government for  maybe a year.



So you trust the government of China more than our government?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

&#1053;&#1091;, &#1050;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1084;&#1073;!  &#1058;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1105;&#1083; &#1040;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1091;!


A Russian expression, which translates roughly into "Gee Columbus, you discovered America!"

Forgetting all the folks who were there first, and the fact that it is so big you really can't miss it.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Oh, for those who didn't know, I will tell you a few things So Rdean doesn't have to.


Water *IS* wet.

The sun rises in the east

the square of the hypotenuse is equal to the sum of the squares of the two other sides.

6% of scientists are republican
90% of Republicans are white


----------



## JBeukema

Baruch Menachem said:


> &#1053;&#1091;, &#1050;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1084;&#1073;!  &#1058;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1105;&#1083; &#1040;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1091;!
> 
> 
> A Russian expression, which translates roughly into "Gee Columbus, you discovered America!"
> 
> Forgetting all the folks who were there first, and the fact that it is so big you really can't miss it.


the vodka is good, but the meat is rotten...


----------



## Revere

The EPA is responsible for most US jobs moving to China.

And Obama is selling them more debt than ever.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Another rdean facepalm thread.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I love it when Asian girls wear that traditional Chinese dress. 






Even Western women look good in it.


----------



## JBeukema

Mad Scientist said:


> I love it when Asian girls wear that traditional Chinese dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Western women look good in it.


She'd look better without it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JBeukema said:


> The CIA? Yes, I'm totally going to trust the CIA to tell us the truth
> 
> China had a Communist form of government for  maybe a year.



Do you really think it lasted that long?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

This thread is so pathetic it actually has me agreeing with JBeukema.


----------



## JBeukema

Come to think of it... I don't recall Mao ever establishing anything resembling real communism at all. From the  'New Democracy' speech to totalitarianism took about as long as aiming a rifle.

Good point, Quantum.


----------



## rdean

JBeukema said:


> Come to think of it... I don't recall Mao ever establishing anything resembling real communism at all. From the  'New Democracy' speech to totalitarianism took about as long as aiming a rifle.
> 
> Good point, Quantum.



Are Republicans OK with building up a "totalitarian regime"?  

Moving millions of jobs there?  

Sending them all of our most important technology?  

Would they have been able to send missiles into space as fast as they did without our technology being handed over to them as fast as we develop it?


----------



## Sunni Man

rdean said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it... I don't recall Mao ever establishing anything resembling real communism at all. From the  'New Democracy' speech to totalitarianism took about as long as aiming a rifle.
> 
> Good point, Quantum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans OK with building up a "totalitarian regime"?
> 
> Moving millions of jobs there?
> 
> Sending them all of our most important technology?
> 
> Would they have been able to send missiles into space as fast as they did without our technology being handed over to them as fast as we develop it?
Click to expand...

WOW!! rdean,

You must be getting soft. 

It took you a whole page to bring up the Republicans!!


----------



## JBeukema

they're all white and they're only 10-percent of scientists....


----------



## rdean

JBeukema said:


> they're all white and they're only 10-percent of scientists....



6%

Public Praises Science; Scientists Fault Public, Media: Section 4: Scientists, Politics and Religion - Pew Research Center for the People & the Press


----------



## JBeukema

and the party leadership are all jews!

they have hooked noses, love money, and shoot poor people for sport!

right?


----------



## Mad Scientist

rdean said:


> *Would they have been able to send missiles into space as fast as they did without our technology being handed over to them as fast as we develop it?*


And who was responsible for that that? Hint: It wasn't Bush.


----------



## Sunni Man

Communist China is the model Obama is using to mold America into.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The CIA said Saddam had WMD's


----------



## JBeukema

Declassified Mk-Ultra Project Documents


----------



## rdean

JBeukema said:


> and the party leadership are all jews!
> 
> they have hooked noses, love money, and shoot poor people for sport!
> 
> right?



From your mocking response, I'm assuming you don't believe the truth.  Why on earth would you believe that Republican scientists would be more than 6%?


----------



## rdean

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...unism-over-america-treason-6.html#post2828432

This is a great post.  You should all read it.  It's not that long and I think it was written by a right winger.


----------



## Charles_Main

rdean said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it... I don't recall Mao ever establishing anything resembling real communism at all. From the  'New Democracy' speech to totalitarianism took about as long as aiming a rifle.
> 
> Good point, Quantum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans OK with building up a "totalitarian regime"?
Click to expand...


I for one am not, but then I ceased being a republican sometime during Bushes terms so I guess I would not count.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...unism-over-america-treason-6.html#post2828432
> 
> This is a great post.  You should all read it.  It's not that long and I think it was written by a right winger.



Huggyitis


----------



## rdean

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...unism-over-america-treason-6.html#post2828432
> 
> This is a great post.  You should all read it.  It's not that long and I think it was written by a right winger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggyitis
Click to expand...


????????????????????


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...unism-over-america-treason-6.html#post2828432
> 
> This is a great post.  You should all read it.  It's not that long and I think it was written by a right winger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggyitis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ????????????????????
Click to expand...


Huggyitis: the gratuitous bumping of ones own threads for any superfluous reason, named after USMB poster Huggy for his List


----------



## rdean

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggyitis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huggyitis: the gratuitous bumping of ones own threads for any superfluous reason, named after USMB poster Huggy for his List
Click to expand...


So you didn't bother reading it?  You're just making a comment on something you know nothing about?

Hey, was that you that made fun when I said the military uses the same technology that used in computer games?  Should I go look it up?  I think it was you.  Then I posted links showing the military does indeed use the same technology.  Because PS3 uses very high speed processors.  You never came back for another bon mot.  Why was that?  Perhaps the "cleverness" wasn't?  Hey, if that wasn't you, sorry, but if it was......


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggyitis: the gratuitous bumping of ones own threads for any superfluous reason, named after USMB poster Huggy for his List
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you didn't bother reading it?  You're just making a comment on something you know nothing about?
> 
> Hey, was that you that made fun when I said the military uses the same technology that used in computer games?  Should I go look it up?  I think it was you.  Then I posted links showing the military does indeed use the same technology.  Because PS3 uses very high speed processors.  You never came back for another bon mot.  Why was that?  Perhaps the "cleverness" wasn't?  Hey, if that wasn't you, sorry, but if it was......
Click to expand...


I pretty much abused every stupid "point" you made in that thread where you claimed that all computer chips are created equal.


----------



## rdean

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggyitis: the gratuitous bumping of ones own threads for any superfluous reason, named after USMB poster Huggy for his List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't bother reading it?  You're just making a comment on something you know nothing about?
> 
> Hey, was that you that made fun when I said the military uses the same technology that used in computer games?  Should I go look it up?  I think it was you.  Then I posted links showing the military does indeed use the same technology.  Because PS3 uses very high speed processors.  You never came back for another bon mot.  Why was that?  Perhaps the "cleverness" wasn't?  Hey, if that wasn't you, sorry, but if it was......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I pretty much abused every stupid "point" you made in that thread where you claimed that all computer chips are created equal*.
Click to expand...


That's right, it was you.

You wrote:

Sending them military secrets is treason, buying their products is not.
See the difference? 

Then I wrote:

Isn't it just as bad if you teach them the technology behind those secrets and make our military dependent on their materials?

Then you wrote:

We don't teach them, they have spies at our labs.
Again, see the difference? 

Then I wrote:

Let me get this straight. We take poor Chinese peasants then suddenly, they are making iPods, transistors, liquid crystal displays and computers, but we don't "teach" them? Is that what you mean? Perhaps you could restate that? 

Then you wrote:

They build consumer products not cruise missiles.
See the difference? 

Then I wrote:

What is the difference between a computer chip used in an X-box and one used in a "cruise missile"? 

Then you wrote:

Yes Deany, all computer chips are the same.
Go take your X-box and fire it towards Pashtun. 

and

Deany, maybe you make your Xbox orbit Saturn, it has computer chips just like the Cassini probe? 

Then I wrote:

OH MY GOD!  YOU DON'T KNOW!  THAT'S HILARIOUS!

VIDEO games have become increasingly realistic, especially those involving armed combat. America&#8217;s armed forces have even used video games as recruitment and training tools. But the desire to play games is not the reason why the United States Air Force recently issued a procurement request for 2,200 Sony PlayStation 3 (PS3) video-game consoles. It intends to link them up to build a supercomputer that will run Linux, a free, open-source operating system. It will be used for research, including the development of high-definition imaging systems for radar, and will cost around one-tenth as much as a conventional supercomputer. The air force has already built a smaller computer from a cluster of 336 PS3s.







Military use of consumer technology: War games | The Economist | eyebeam.org






developing the cell chip from the PS3

Researchers Are Studying The Use Of The PlayStation 3 Cell chip To Track Tumor Growth | HighTech EDGE

I keep telling you guys to study some science, but NOOOOOO.  Science is for elitists.

Do you know how stupid you guys just make yourselves look?  Hmmm, I wonder if I could make this an entire thread.  What a hoot!

====================

And then you stopped writing.  Odd that.

I guess that's how "you showed me".


----------



## rdean

No snappy comeback Frankie baby?

You might want to do a search on "consumer electronics in military applications".

This is why you guys are no good at science.  I've been telling you.

The thing that gets me is you have the nerve and gall to say, "I pretty much abused every stupid "point" you made in that thread where you claimed that all computer chips are created equal."

You lied about what I said, and proved you had no idea that a transistor is indeed a transistor.  Collector, base and emitter.  On and off.  Zero and one.  Digital.  It's all the same.  And it's not even rocket science, that is, until you start putting it all together.  But that borders dangerously on "science".


----------



## Charles_Main

rdean said:


> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ch.html
> 
> According to CIA World Factbook, China's government *is still* considered a *Communist State*. However the source does note some economic changes since the 1970s (see below). A country's economic policy is only one part of it's government, so* just because economic policies are changing doesn't necessarily mean the system of government has changed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red with a large yellow five-pointed star and four smaller yellow five-pointed stars (arranged in a vertical arc toward the middle of the flag) in the upper hoist-side corner; the color red represents revolution, while the stars symbolize the four social classes - the working class, the peasantry, the urban petty bourgeoisie, and the national bourgeoisie (capitalists) - united under the Communist Party of China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal system:
> based on civil law system; derived from Soviet and continental civil code legal principles; legislature retains power to interpret statutes; constitution ambiguous on judicial review of legislation; has not accepted compulsory ICJ jurisdiction
> 
> Labor force:
> 813.5 million
> 
> Population below poverty line:
> 2.8%
> note: 21.5 million rural population live below the official "absolute poverty" line (approximately $90 per year); and an additional 35.5 million rural population above that but below the official "low income" line (approximately $125 per year) (2007)
> 
> Unemployment rate:
> 4.3% (September 2009 est.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2.4 million jobs lost due to China from 2001-2008
> 
> The 2.4 million jobs lost/workers displaced nationwide since 2001 are distributed among all 50 states, the District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico, with the biggest losers, in numeric terms: California (370,000 jobs), Texas (193,700), New York (140,500), Illinois (105,500), Florida (101,600), Pennsylvania (95,700), North Carolina (95,100), Ohio (91,800), Georgia (78,100), and Massachusetts (72,800).
> 
> What is astounding in this report are the areas with the number one job losses from trade with China, the heart of those jobs of tomorrow we heard touted by politicians, is Silicon valley. Get that? It's not just India stealing the U.S. tech sector, it's China.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The computers, electronic equipment, and parts industries experienced the largest growth in trade deficits with China, leading with 627,700 (26%) of all jobs displaced between 2001 and 2008. As a result, the hardest hit Congressional districts were located in California and Texas, where remaining jobs in those industries are concentrated, and in North Carolina, which was hard hit by job displacement in a variety of manufacturing industries.
> 
> Unfair China Trade Costs Local Jobs
> 
> Other policies by the Chinese government also encourage exports. *China extensively suppresses labor rights, which lowers production costs within China. An AFL-CIO study estimated that repression of labor rights by the Chinese government has lowered manufacturing wages of Chinese workers by 47% to 86% (AFL-CIO 2006, 138). China has also been shown to provide massive direct subsidization of export production in many key industries (see, e.g., Haley 2008, 2009). Finally, it maintains strict, non-tariff barriers to imports. As a result, Chinas exports to the United States of $337.5 billion in 2008 were more than five times greater than U.S. exports to China, which totaled only $67.2 billion (Table 1). Chinas trade surplus was responsible for 68.5% of the U.S. total non-oil trade deficit in 2008, making the China trade relationship this countrys most imbalanced by far.*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Do the Right wing USMB members really defend this trade relation with China???????
> 
> Minimum wage in China is 88 to 142 dollars PER MONTH depending on the province.  How do we fight that?  Take a wage cut???????




Please explain how China's embracing of Capitalism makes them Communist?

They are totalitarian but ceased being a communist nation long ago.

You simply want to call them communist so you can point to them as an example of Communism working lol.


----------



## Gunny

rdean said:


> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ch.html
> 
> According to CIA World Factbook, China's government *is still* considered a *Communist State*. However the source does note some economic changes since the 1970s (see below). A country's economic policy is only one part of it's government, so* just because economic policies are changing doesn't necessarily mean the system of government has changed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red with a large yellow five-pointed star and four smaller yellow five-pointed stars (arranged in a vertical arc toward the middle of the flag) in the upper hoist-side corner; the color red represents revolution, while the stars symbolize the four social classes - the working class, the peasantry, the urban petty bourgeoisie, and the national bourgeoisie (capitalists) - united under the Communist Party of China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal system:
> based on civil law system; derived from Soviet and continental civil code legal principles; legislature retains power to interpret statutes; constitution ambiguous on judicial review of legislation; has not accepted compulsory ICJ jurisdiction
> 
> Labor force:
> 813.5 million
> 
> Population below poverty line:
> 2.8%
> note: 21.5 million rural population live below the official "absolute poverty" line (approximately $90 per year); and an additional 35.5 million rural population above that but below the official "low income" line (approximately $125 per year) (2007)
> 
> Unemployment rate:
> 4.3% (September 2009 est.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2.4 million jobs lost due to China from 2001-2008
> 
> The 2.4 million jobs lost/workers displaced nationwide since 2001 are distributed among all 50 states, the District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico, with the biggest losers, in numeric terms: California (370,000 jobs), Texas (193,700), New York (140,500), Illinois (105,500), Florida (101,600), Pennsylvania (95,700), North Carolina (95,100), Ohio (91,800), Georgia (78,100), and Massachusetts (72,800).
> 
> What is astounding in this report are the areas with the number one job losses from trade with China, the heart of those jobs of tomorrow we heard touted by politicians, is Silicon valley. Get that? It's not just India stealing the U.S. tech sector, it's China.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The computers, electronic equipment, and parts industries experienced the largest growth in trade deficits with China, leading with 627,700 (26%) of all jobs displaced between 2001 and 2008. As a result, the hardest hit Congressional districts were located in California and Texas, where remaining jobs in those industries are concentrated, and in North Carolina, which was hard hit by job displacement in a variety of manufacturing industries.
> 
> Unfair China Trade Costs Local Jobs
> 
> Other policies by the Chinese government also encourage exports. *China extensively suppresses labor rights, which lowers production costs within China. An AFL-CIO study estimated that repression of labor rights by the Chinese government has lowered manufacturing wages of Chinese workers by 47% to 86% (AFL-CIO 2006, 138). China has also been shown to provide massive direct subsidization of export production in many key industries (see, e.g., Haley 2008, 2009). Finally, it maintains strict, non-tariff barriers to imports. As a result, Chinas exports to the United States of $337.5 billion in 2008 were more than five times greater than U.S. exports to China, which totaled only $67.2 billion (Table 1). Chinas trade surplus was responsible for 68.5% of the U.S. total non-oil trade deficit in 2008, making the China trade relationship this countrys most imbalanced by far.*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Do the Right wing USMB members really defend this trade relation with China???????
> 
> Minimum wage in China is 88 to 142 dollars PER MONTH depending on the province.  How do we fight that?  Take a wage cut???????



AKA Rdone would call it home if they'd take him.  Unfortunately for RDone, the Commies consider him too far left for their taste.


----------



## Charles_Main

Gunny said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ch.html
> 
> According to CIA World Factbook, China's government *is still* considered a *Communist State*. However the source does note some economic changes since the 1970s (see below). A country's economic policy is only one part of it's government, so* just because economic policies are changing doesn't necessarily mean the system of government has changed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red with a large yellow five-pointed star and four smaller yellow five-pointed stars (arranged in a vertical arc toward the middle of the flag) in the upper hoist-side corner; the color red represents revolution, while the stars symbolize the four social classes - the working class, the peasantry, the urban petty bourgeoisie, and the national bourgeoisie (capitalists) - united under the Communist Party of China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal system:
> based on civil law system; derived from Soviet and continental civil code legal principles; legislature retains power to interpret statutes; constitution ambiguous on judicial review of legislation; has not accepted compulsory ICJ jurisdiction
> 
> Labor force:
> 813.5 million
> 
> Population below poverty line:
> 2.8%
> note: 21.5 million rural population live below the official "absolute poverty" line (approximately $90 per year); and an additional 35.5 million rural population above that but below the official "low income" line (approximately $125 per year) (2007)
> 
> Unemployment rate:
> 4.3% (September 2009 est.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2.4 million jobs lost due to China from 2001-2008
> 
> The 2.4 million jobs lost/workers displaced nationwide since 2001 are distributed among all 50 states, the District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico, with the biggest losers, in numeric terms: California (370,000 jobs), Texas (193,700), New York (140,500), Illinois (105,500), Florida (101,600), Pennsylvania (95,700), North Carolina (95,100), Ohio (91,800), Georgia (78,100), and Massachusetts (72,800).
> 
> What is astounding in this report are the areas with the number one job losses from trade with China, the heart of those jobs of tomorrow we heard touted by politicians, is Silicon valley. Get that? It's not just India stealing the U.S. tech sector, it's China.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The computers, electronic equipment, and parts industries experienced the largest growth in trade deficits with China, leading with 627,700 (26%) of all jobs displaced between 2001 and 2008. As a result, the hardest hit Congressional districts were located in California and Texas, where remaining jobs in those industries are concentrated, and in North Carolina, which was hard hit by job displacement in a variety of manufacturing industries.
> 
> Unfair China Trade Costs Local Jobs
> 
> Other policies by the Chinese government also encourage exports. *China extensively suppresses labor rights, which lowers production costs within China. An AFL-CIO study estimated that repression of labor rights by the Chinese government has lowered manufacturing wages of Chinese workers by 47% to 86% (AFL-CIO 2006, 138). China has also been shown to provide massive direct subsidization of export production in many key industries (see, e.g., Haley 2008, 2009). Finally, it maintains strict, non-tariff barriers to imports. As a result, Chinas exports to the United States of $337.5 billion in 2008 were more than five times greater than U.S. exports to China, which totaled only $67.2 billion (Table 1). Chinas trade surplus was responsible for 68.5% of the U.S. total non-oil trade deficit in 2008, making the China trade relationship this countrys most imbalanced by far.*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Do the Right wing USMB members really defend this trade relation with China???????
> 
> Minimum wage in China is 88 to 142 dollars PER MONTH depending on the province.  How do we fight that?  Take a wage cut???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Rdone would call it home if they'd take him.  Unfortunately for RDone, the Commies consider him too far left for their taste.
Click to expand...


Rdean clearly does not know what communism is, Because China's Economy isn't it!


----------



## Gunny

Charles_Main said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ch.html
> 
> According to CIA World Factbook, China's government *is still* considered a *Communist State*. However the source does note some economic changes since the 1970s (see below). A country's economic policy is only one part of it's government, so* just because economic policies are changing doesn't necessarily mean the system of government has changed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red with a large yellow five-pointed star and four smaller yellow five-pointed stars (arranged in a vertical arc toward the middle of the flag) in the upper hoist-side corner; the color red represents revolution, while the stars symbolize the four social classes - the working class, the peasantry, the urban petty bourgeoisie, and the national bourgeoisie (capitalists) - united under the Communist Party of China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal system:
> based on civil law system; derived from Soviet and continental civil code legal principles; legislature retains power to interpret statutes; constitution ambiguous on judicial review of legislation; has not accepted compulsory ICJ jurisdiction
> 
> Labor force:
> 813.5 million
> 
> Population below poverty line:
> 2.8%
> note: 21.5 million rural population live below the official "absolute poverty" line (approximately $90 per year); and an additional 35.5 million rural population above that but below the official "low income" line (approximately $125 per year) (2007)
> 
> Unemployment rate:
> 4.3% (September 2009 est.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2.4 million jobs lost due to China from 2001-2008
> 
> The 2.4 million jobs lost/workers displaced nationwide since 2001 are distributed among all 50 states, the District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico, with the biggest losers, in numeric terms: California (370,000 jobs), Texas (193,700), New York (140,500), Illinois (105,500), Florida (101,600), Pennsylvania (95,700), North Carolina (95,100), Ohio (91,800), Georgia (78,100), and Massachusetts (72,800).
> 
> What is astounding in this report are the areas with the number one job losses from trade with China, the heart of those jobs of tomorrow we heard touted by politicians, is Silicon valley. Get that? It's not just India stealing the U.S. tech sector, it's China.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The computers, electronic equipment, and parts industries experienced the largest growth in trade deficits with China, leading with 627,700 (26%) of all jobs displaced between 2001 and 2008. As a result, the hardest hit Congressional districts were located in California and Texas, where remaining jobs in those industries are concentrated, and in North Carolina, which was hard hit by job displacement in a variety of manufacturing industries.
> 
> Unfair China Trade Costs Local Jobs
> 
> Other policies by the Chinese government also encourage exports. *China extensively suppresses labor rights, which lowers production costs within China. An AFL-CIO study estimated that repression of labor rights by the Chinese government has lowered manufacturing wages of Chinese workers by 47% to 86% (AFL-CIO 2006, 138). China has also been shown to provide massive direct subsidization of export production in many key industries (see, e.g., Haley 2008, 2009). Finally, it maintains strict, non-tariff barriers to imports. As a result, Chinas exports to the United States of $337.5 billion in 2008 were more than five times greater than U.S. exports to China, which totaled only $67.2 billion (Table 1). Chinas trade surplus was responsible for 68.5% of the U.S. total non-oil trade deficit in 2008, making the China trade relationship this countrys most imbalanced by far.*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Do the Right wing USMB members really defend this trade relation with China???????
> 
> Minimum wage in China is 88 to 142 dollars PER MONTH depending on the province.  How do we fight that?  Take a wage cut???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Rdone would call it home if they'd take him.  Unfortunately for RDone, the Commies consider him too far left for their taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rdean clearly does not know what communism is, Because China's Economy isn't it!
Click to expand...


Perhaps they need RDone as economic advisor and re-education program director?


----------



## midcan5

China, jeez is that a real place I thought that was a city in Walmart world as everything in there is made in China. (full disclosure I have never entered a walmart and may never enter one)


made in China

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Poorly-Made-China-Insiders-Production/dp/0470405589/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: Poorly Made in China: An Insider's Account of the Tactics Behind China's Production Game (9780470405581): Paul Midler: Books[/ame]


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Washingtons-China-National-Security-Globalism/dp/1558495371/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: Washington's China: The National Security World, the Cold War, And the Origins of Globalism (Culture, Politics, and the Cold War) (9781558495371): James Peck: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------

